# Carols/carolish music for Halloween?



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of any fun songs meant to be sung along that are about Halloween? Or even fall. I love the music that shows up on the radio, but I find that Monster Mash isn't all that singable for me, and I also find the selection of classic Halloween songs is pretty limited (Though "Welcome to Weirdsville" seems to have an endless supply of bizarre, obscure things.)

I remember as a kind singing, "5 Little Pumpkins Sitting On A Gate," which was just a themed version of another kid's song. And I've heard a few neo-pagan songs that are fun as well.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

"There's a Light Over at the Frankenstein Place" from the Rocky Horror Picture Show might be more like what you're looking for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK2u4y7J58I


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I love that one, and I already know the melody. Should be easy to memorize the rest of the words. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my favorite "fun" Halloween songs is "The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati" (don't let the title put you off, the lyrics are VERY Halloweeny)


----------

